
Rendering Realtime Caustics in WebGL - dfield
https://medium.com/@evanwallace/rendering-realtime-caustics-in-webgl-2a99a29a0b2c#.qh8g88bvb
======
sirsar
It's always great to see examples of more niche algorithms outperform the
familiar stochastic/monte carlo algorithms that first come to mind when
approaching a problem.

------
frik
It would be nice to open up the 5 year old code and put it on github.

~~~
mietek
The code has been on GitHub for a while.

[https://github.com/evanw/webgl-water](https://github.com/evanw/webgl-water)

